# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Komunitetet fetare në Shqipëri nxisin kombin drejt Europës

## Neteorm

Të gjitha komunitetet fetare në vendin tonë janë bashkuar në një deklaratë të vetme që përshëndet vendimin e Komisionit Europian për ta rekomanduar pozitivisht hapjen e bisedimeve drejt anëtarësimit me Shqipërinë. Myslimanët, katolikët, ortodoksët, bektashinjtë dhe ungjillorët kanë inkuarajuar institucionet dhe shoqërinë të përpiqet fort për integrimin e vendit në BE, si destinacion natyral i Shqipërisë.

Deklarata e plotë:

Ne, Komunitetet fetare të pranishme në Shqipëri: Komuniteti Mysliman, Kisha Orthodhokse, Kisha Katolike, Komuniteti Bektashi dhe Vëllazëria Ungjillore, shprehim përgëzimet më të përzemërta për popullin tonë shqiptar, me rastin e marrjes së rekomandimit pozitiv nga ana e Komisionit Evropian për çeljen e negociatave me BE.

Rrugëtimi ynë drejt Evropës, aty ku ne përkasim natyrshëm, është tashmë një fakt dhe një dëshirë e popullit tonë. Etërit themelues të shtetit shqiptar, ndër të cilët ishin edhe klerikë të besimeve tona fetare, ishin të bindur për këtë përkatësi. Po ashtu, në kohët më të vona udhëheqësit fetarë të Shqipërisë, nuk kanë dyshuar kurrë për vokacionin evropian të shqiptarëve, vokacionin për një shoqëri të lirë, ku të gjithë të ushtrojnë të drejtat e tyre, përfshi edhe të drejtën themelore të besimit. Ne besojmë se liria e fjalës dhe e besimit, familja, paqja, solidariteti, janë vlera mbi të cilat mbështetet edhe shoqëria jonë, që aspiron të jetë pjesë e familjes evropiane.

Ne Komunitetet fetare në Shqipëri ofrojmë një model të harmonisë dhe të vëllazërimit, si një shërbim ndaj njeriut, shoqërisë dhe ndaj aspiratave të ligjshme të popullit tonë, ndër të cilat është edhe hyrja në familjen evropiane. Kjo harmoni dhe ky model është një pasuri që ne sjellim dhe mbartim me vete në rrugëtimin tonë drejt Evropës dhe është një e mirë për vetë shtetet që sot përbëjnë këtë organizim politik e shoqëror. Shumë herë është theksuar që kjo është një vlerë e çmuar e jona. Për këtë ne jemi të gëzuar dhe entuziastë dhe jemi gjithashtu të angazhuar ta promovojmë në çdo rast dhe kudo, duke punuar që ajo të mos cenohet, as nga faktorë të brendshëm e as nga nxitje keqdashëse të jashtme.

Me këtë rast ne i bëjmë një thirrje me ngulm dhe vendosmëri ndërgjegjes së të gjithëve, politikës në përgjithësi e qeverisjes në veçanti, që të vazhdohet puna me përkushtim nga ana e të gjithëve për përmbushjen e standardeve që duhen për të qenë pjesë e Evropës. Në mënyrë të veçantë duam të theksojmë përpjekjet për reformën në drejtësi, për të cilën kemi pasur rast të flasim edhe në deklarata tona të mëparshme. Po ashtu lufta ndaj korrupsionit dhe ndaj varfërisë së shqiptarëve. Nuk duhen mbyllur sytë ndaj shtresave në nevojë, ndaj punësimit të të rinjve dhe subvencionit të familjeve në vështirësi, nëpërmjet skemave të drejta të asistencës sociale. Prosperiteti ndërtohet me punë dhe duhet të intensifikojmë përpjekjet që kreativiteti dhe energjia e rinise shqiptare, si edhe kontributi i sipërmarrësve tanë, të vlerësohen e inkurajohen. Në këtë mënyrë do të ndalet hemorragjia e shumë të rinjve dhe familjeve drejt vendeve të tjera, por edhe dëshpërimi që kaplon shpesh të rinj e të reja të vendit tonë. Duhet të nxisim e të japim shpresë për të ardhmen në vendin tonë. Duhet të bëjmë detyrat mirë që më pas kryelartë të kërkojmë mbështetje nga të gjitha vendet e Evropës.

Një thirrje e fundit, por shumë e rëndësishme nga të gjithë ne religjionet bashkë, i shkon Kancelarive perëndimore. Nëpërmjet ambasadave të tyre, të akredituara në Tiranë, ne u kërkojmë shteteve anëtare të BE që të mbështesin akoma më fuqishëm këtë proces. Është në të mirën e Evropës që edhe shqiptarët, e pse jo i gjithë Ballkani perëndimor, të jenë pjesë e saj. Ne shqiptarët jemi pjesë e Evropës dhe sigurisht pa njëri-tjetrin jemi mangut: ne pa Evropën dhe Evropa pa ne. Na bashkon një histori më e gjatë se sa e këtyre dekadave të fundit. Është një histori mijëravjeçare dhe janë rrënjët e përbashkëta kulturore e shoqërore që ne kemi e që na lidhin. Ne ju bëjmë thirrje përzemërsisht, por me vendosmëri, që të mbështesni hapjen e negociatave dhe sa më shpejt edhe anëtarësimin në BE të vendit tonë.

Të bindur se fjalët tona nuk do të bien në vesh të shurdhër, ne ripërtërijmë angazhimin tonë që nëpërmjet lutjes drejtuar të madhit Zot dhe fjalës tonë nëpër komunitetet tona, të jemi gjithmonë mbështetës dhe promovues të vendosur të së mirës, të paqes dhe të shpresës për të ardhmen.

Zoti e bekoftë Shqipërinë dhe ne të gjithëve.

Komuniteti Mysliman i Shqipërisë

Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë

Kisha Katolike

Kryegjyshata botërore e bektashinjëve

Vëllazëria Ungjillore

----------


## jarigas

Çfare idiotesie...komuniteti mysliman na i perkitka natyrshem Evropes!!!
Cilit sulltani evropian i kane emertuar ndonje xhami myslimanet?!
Cilit shenjti evropian i luten bektashinjte?!
Hipokrizi islamike...thene ndryshe "takije"!!

----------


## Ciarli

Ne evrope do behet kataklizmoja e ardhshme dhe gjithe popujt e vegjel.ordinere. atje do i cojne papet e zotit pastaj i vrasin.

----------


## Albo

Mesazhi i komuniteteve fetare ne vend eshte nje mesazh paqeje, mirekuptimi dhe bashkepunimi per te miren e shqiptareve.

Ajo qe nuk me pelqen jane dy gjera. E para, anetaresimi i Shqiperise ne BE eshte nje sipermarrje politike. Si e tille, nuk u takon komuniteteve fetare te vendit qe te behen pjese e nje procesi politik. E vetmja gje qe ata mund te bejne eshte qe te shprehen se nuk jane kunder kesaj sipermarrje politike dhe mbeshtesin autoritet shqiptare ne kete proces. Se dyti, kjo puna e anetaresimit te Shqiperise ne Evrope eshte tashme nje kauze e humbur. Eshte kauze e humbur pasi shqiptaret sot nuk jane me as demokraci. Vendin e drejtojne oligarket e droges qe kontrollojne cdo aspekt te jetes shqiptare dhe i blejne e shesin votat e shqiptareve sipas qejfit te tyre. Shqiperia eshte tashme nje narko-shtet, dhe si i tille jo Evropa por asnje vend ne bote nuk te anetareson ne familjen e tyre.

Beteja e vertete e shqiptareve eshte me kthimin ne ate vend te demokracise, ku vendin nuk e drejtojne oligarket e droges, por qytetaret e lire te atij vendi. Kjo nuk eshte nje beteje e Evropes, kjo eshte nje beteje e shqiptareve liridashes kunder oligarkeve dhe argateve te tyre. Per kete beteje e per kete sfide, gjithe kreret e komuniteteve fetare duhet te prononcohen. Lirine si njerez nuk e ka dhene shteti, na e ka dhene Zoti. Dhe nje popull qe nuk eshte i lire nuk ka se si te jete evropian.

Albo

----------

